# Plants - what'd you think?



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

When i first set up my.. first tank, i had four real plants - now they all died, because my tank hadn't cycled, and they weren't getting what they needed! They caused such a mess, that it took my an hour- 2hours, to clean it all out, after my tank had cycled, for the new arrivals! (and i had a filter running)... so, i'm not going to get plants for a small tank - AGAIN (i will for my bigger one),
i'd love to know what you think about plants, share you opinions and stories! :mrgreen:


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

14 tanks- all planted- plus 3.5 and 16.5 gal rubbermade and 10 and 5.5 gal tanks all w/ excess plants- can not see anythng but a Hospital tank w/o plants


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

All my tanks are planted also. Even my betta jars have java ferns, cryptocorynes, and aponogetons in them. Setting up the 75 gallon soon. Still pricing substrates.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Live Plants, Your fish Will thank you for it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2005)

plants are great. look awesome and they're healthy for the tank. when i set up my (hopefully) new 150, im going to put some plants in there.


----------



## supaoopa (Sep 1, 2005)

I like to have fish in with my plants. :mrgreen:


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

I Love Plants. Period.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

11 planted tanks (one of them just has extra plants and some snails)


----------



## Magdelaine (Apr 9, 2005)

I've only had a 10 gallon since this spring, and in that I've only had Aponategon bulbs. They have really thrived and have added so much to the tank that I am definitely going to make my new 30 gallon a planted tank. 

If you have had bad luck with plants I would say try the Apo bulbs; they are cheap, easy to find (walmart), and look really lovely.


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

Live plants look great and are beneficial to the tank. If you don't mind the little extra care, there's no reason not to have them.

The results of your poll are probably going to be really bias, due to it being posted in the "plants" section.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

I love plants and I seem to have good luck with them too. I have a whole lot of healthy plants in my 20 gallon, even though it only has 15 watts of light (which I am probably going to change soon). :mrgreen: My fish seem to like the plants too though. Especially my molly. She seems to think they taste awesome. :evil:


----------

